# Need help with a routine for gf!



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello ladiesss,

I need some help with a suitable routine for my gf please! She will be training 3 times a week doing cardio on all training days but wants to add some weight training alongside. The problem is she's kind of afraid of doing upper body work despite me explaining she will not build boulder shoulders overnight she thinks she will turn into Arnie :lol:

I think I can persuade her to do one day of some upper body work and 2 days of lower body/core work to go along with her cardio but I'm kinda lost as to how to set up a decent routine for her..

Could anyone suggest a good template for her? She wants to 'tone up' and lose some weight and the main areas of worry for her are her legs, tummy and love handles!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bump this same for my mrs!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Why is it so hard? Lol. Just train quads/hammies & calves/upper body?

You could do some core work (not abs unless shes low bf%) on both the leg days?

Obviously make sure shes got the big compounds in and youre good to go.


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

My Mrs trains with me doing the same exercises but with higher reps and she is getting toned.

I train 4 days a week with her and on the other days she does cardio, cycling, cross trainer and some treadmill.


----------

